# Hello from Swindon UK



## Lauren-c28 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello, I'm Lauren and I'm new to this site, I have 4 fancy mice (although they don't look like fancy mice) I've had two fancy mice before as well.
Anyone else near by?

Regards

Lauren


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.Not nearby but do come to Bracknell now and again to a very good small animal show that always attracts a few mouse keepers.


----------



## Lauren-c28 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello, I'll have a look at the pet place, thank you


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------

